
Show HN: Monocle Reader – feedback please? - tmartty
https://monoclereader.com
======
mimixco
My first observation is that you only get a blank page in Firefox Focus with
trackers blocked. Is it necessary to track me to look at your home page? To
me, that's a turn-off.

~~~
tmartty
Weird it just shows you a blank page. I've just setup the basic Google
Analytics... And with UBlock Origin in Firefox I can still see the site

~~~
mimixco
I'm referring to Firefox Focus, the mobile app.

------
bookofjoe
Disables my back button

~~~
buchanae
Mine too. Safari on iOS. I couldn’t click back to HN

